# Treasures of the piano



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Argerich and Kissin piano 4 hands - Mozart Sonata KV 521*

_Absolutely delightful. Pure class from two geniuses.﻿_- youtube comment

_I love how she's so relaxed but you can feel the intensity bubbling underneath.﻿_- youtube comment

I had some unjustfull pre-thinking about Argerich, Kissin I already like, but now I am starting to like both. Wonderfull work of Mozart. The sound is clear and good.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Leschetizky: Andante Finale op. 13 for the left Hand*

Theodor Leschetizky: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodor_...] performed by Peter Ritzen, on a historic concert grand Piano ERARD build in 1878
Recorded at the Castle of Uitbergen. Film Producer: Tim Heirman [12. 22. 2013]

_Peter, one more time, I enjoy your marvellous playing !! You got not only an incredible technique but a great inspiration and passion in your playing, which is the soul in music! great!﻿_ - youtube comment

Played with one hand... incredible!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yulianna Avdeeva plays Prokofiev Sonata No. 7 Op. 83*

Yulianna Avdeeva - Pianist
Winner of Chopin Piano Competition 2010
at Klangraum Waidhofen Austria

Entertaining sonata played with energy, and passion!


----------

